# "Little Diddle" & her Daddy



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lisi loves her daddy & he loves her! In fact, Lisi loves everyone, and everything! She is still the happiest little girl ever w/a tail that never stops wagging. Everyone should have at least one Lisi!:wub:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Lisi is just so stinkin cute!!!!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you, Kathy & Pipper! She IS cute & we think she knows it. She sure keeps us laughing & enjoying life. She draws a crowd every place we take her---people point & laugh. I mean "how could you not?" We just blow kisses & wave! :wub::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Sandi that picture is simply priceless! :wub: Lisi AKA "Little Diddy" is so cute she melts my heart! :wub: I love her pigtails! Between K & L (and their Daddy of course) you are one blessed lady! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:
Denise, you got that order just perfectly right. . . . and Dwight knows his place in the pecking order---he holds it well.
Yes, we are ALL blessed by these little charmers. God must really love us!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

I bet Dwight holds that place so well because he loves his beautiful wife and adorable fluff kids! :wub: Sandi I could not agree more on all of us being blessed with these ever so soft white fluff charmers. :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> I bet Dwight holds that place so well because he loves his beautiful wife and adorable fluff kids! :wub: Sandi I could not agree more on all of us being blessed with these ever so soft white fluff charmers. :aktion033:


:ThankYou: :heart:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sandi - I can never get enough of that precious little face. :wub::wub: Love a daddy and Lisi shot <3 You're very blessed my friend.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Lisi is just precious!:wub:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

That is absolutely one of the most adorable pictures Sandi and thanks so much for sharing!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So I had to show Lorin, he said awwwww that's so cute, I think our little angels have their daddy's hearts for sure.:wub: don't you love watching them.
I am thinking Kitzel is sitting beside momma, am I right?

Sandi that is adorable, if I saw Lisi and Kitzel I would make my way over to meet you all. 
I think that's why Lorin carries Maddie everywhere. Lol


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Matilda's mommy said:


> So I had to show Lorin, he said awwwww that's so cute, I think our little angels have their daddy's hearts for sure.:wub: don't you love watching them.
> I am thinking Kitzel is sitting beside momma, am I right?
> 
> Sandi that is adorable, if I saw Lisi and Kitzel I would make my way over to meet you all.
> I think that's why Lorin carries Maddie everywhere. Lol


Paula, it gives men the perfect excuse to think when people are looking their way they are admiring that "perfect psychic!" :innocent::HistericalSmiley:
Kitzi was under the table & I got a shot of the 2 of us together but posted Lisi & Pops instead. :thumbsup:
Daddy's hearts are a great hiding place for our little girls. Mommies' hearts for bigger guys! But hey, it works either way at our house!:wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

The perfect little princess and her daddy. So adorable. Her hairstyle makes me think of Buffy Davis -it is like a picture of Buffy and her uncle Bill.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Walter she does look like a little skin toddler waiting for a treat.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sandy your Lisi is the sweetest, cutest, most adorable little girl! I could scoop her right up. 😘


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you Elaine! I wish I could take some credit, but that would be a lie! It is hard to believe that Lisi is now a "senior." When did that happen? I guess I don't see myself as a "senior" either but my girls see me that way.:HistericalSmiley::innocent::innocent:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

She can’t be a senior! I remember when you got her. How old is she Sandi?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

She turned 7 in early August! 
She has matured well, Elaine, but she can still be so entertaining! She has the happiest tail ever!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Those pigtails are just precious. That's the sweetest photo Sandi.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Maglily said:


> Those pigtails are just precious. That's the sweetest photo Sandi.


Thank you Brenda! I am obviously biased, but we do love the "little mouse!":wub:


----------

